# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  لاتنبشوا القبور !!!؟ (خواطري)

## حارث البديع

القبور بصورها تعبر عن الماضي وقل بعبارة أوضح هي ترسم لنا صورة الآلام وتُرجع في آذاننا أصداء الأحزان
والأوجاع ونغمات الخوف وتزعجنا في القبور أصوات موجعة وهي قهقهات الإكتئاب

ليس المشكل في الماضي فمنه مايشعر بقيمة الحياة
إنما المشكل في منغصاته ومآسيه

عظام متحللة وروائح منتنة ووجوه سكنتها الديدان
وأجسام لحفتها الدوآب وكساها الترب
كل مايزعج النفس قي هذه الحياة ويعكر عليها صفوها
يتمثل في القبور
والقبور ضرب من الماضي وذكريات الماضي موجعة
وماارتكبه أناس في حقنا والفشل الذي في بعض الأحيان يترصد بنا
ويكاد أو كاد في أوقات أن يخطفنا
وذكريات أُخر لانستطيع التعبير عنها إلا بالسكوت
هذا هو الماضي المؤلم 
الذي يشابه القبورولانستطيع التمييز بينهم
وعيوننا تصيبها الزغللة إن حولنا إخراج فروق بينهما

صفحات الماضي تنطوي فلاتنبش فيها أو تعبث بها
إلا إن كانت ذكريات جميلة ومواقف رائعة خالدة في قوبنا كلما مرّ طيفها بنا 
أحسسنا بحق أن الدنيا جميلة
النفوس ستظل نقية مالم تنفخ الغبار عن عثرات الماضي
وتدقق في تفاصيل الهفوات فيتكدر الخاطر وتتقوقع النفس بعد اشمئزاز
وتلفظ أرواحنا متعة الحياة ونصاب بأمراض بغير علة
سوى النبش في أحداث مؤلمة قد اندثرت
فما أجمل تلك المقولة 
نحن أبناء اليوم

----------

